# Stomp pad for Hovercraft?



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ve just been using surfboard wax lately.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you absoutely _have_ to put a stomp pad on a Jones? Burton Split mat in clear is the best! Dakine clear, 2nd!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

crab traps work exceptionally well..anything spikey will also do the trick


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Personally speaking, those clear stomp ones look like trash since they aren't truly clear. I can always tell they are there, so I would rather just get the black ones than pretend I don't have a stomp pad in place. Then again, I don't use a stomp pad and I haven't had a stomp pad in years.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The crab grab board thorns work well and are fairly transparent.


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

MMSlasher said:


> Personally speaking, those clear stomp ones look like trash since they aren't truly clear. I can always tell they are there, so I would rather just get the black ones than pretend I don't have a stomp pad in place. Then again, I don't use a stomp pad and I haven't had a stomp pad in years.


Same here, I'm sure it's an unpopular opinion but I've found that so long as I consciously wedge my boot against the back binding as I place my rear foot down while disembarking from chairs I don't have any trouble going without a stomp pad. I can see why they're useful for beginner-intermediate riders, however, I think that riding without one once comfortable on a snowboard forces you to learn better board control(Plus it saves you money :grin.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mmslasher said:


> personally speaking, those clear stomp ones look like trash since they aren't truly clear. *i can always tell they are there,* so i would rather just get the black ones than pretend i don't have a stomp pad in place. Then again, i don't use a stomp pad and i haven't had a stomp pad in years.



































…..Nunna _my_ boards look like trash. :shrug:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

U can buy clear grip tape @ Home Depot..................used on steps and whatnot.........


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Gregor Mahler said:


> Which Stomp pad would you suggest on an Hovercraft? I am tempted by Dakine clear 3-pieces (with the snow scrap) but not sure how really transparent is.
> Otherwise, stars /pyramid spikes


i like the crab grab skate rails then they double as grab rails


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Have you ever heard of these 

https://www.stompgrip.com/shop/snowboard/stomp-pad


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> If you absoutely _have_ to put a stomp pad on a Jones? * Burton Split mat in clear is the best*! Dakine clear, 2nd!


This is what I use, they are the best.


----------

